# Identifying ex-Death Watch



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello!

I'm plugging away at my Space Wolves Army and I was looking at having one or two of my Wolves as having served a tour with the Death Watch. What would the fine Heretics of Heresy online suggest to model/paint on said Space Wolf to denote his ex-Death Watch status, from a fluff point of view is there something in place already?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The occasionally are allowed to keep a Shoulder Pad (the Right one) with the "I" symbol and to keep both it, and the arm with the silver/black colour.

They could also have special equipment - perhaps variant bolters, or similar.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Vaz said:


> The occasionally are allowed to keep a Shoulder Pad (the Right one) with the "I" symbol and to keep both it, and the arm with the silver/black colour.
> 
> They could also have special equipment - perhaps variant bolters, or similar.


As Vaz said, Marines are allowed to keep the Deathwatch shoulder pad once their service is finished. GW do a conversion pack containing enough parts to make an entire DW squad, so you could use the shoulder pads from that to mark your SW out. Failing that I believe there is a random DW shoulder pad in one of the vanilla marines box sets.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I did a Deathwatch squad for my marine army complete.

All i do is class them as sternguard vets.

As has been suggested the shoulder pad is the clincher. However one thing that is never addressed is really it is the wrong shoulder pad. The left pad becomes the deathwatch logo/indent with "I" on it. Which you can get from the Command Squad marine box or Dark Angels box vetran box. However this leaves the right shoulder pad as the marines chapter designation. On a normal tactical codex marine this should be the squad designation, symbol to show dev, assault or tactical. BUT for some reason on a deathwatch marine they are reversed. The fluff behind it is that it appeases the machine spirit of the armor by allowing part of the paint underneath to come through. 

The best bolters for it, are the FW bolters with the large square storm bolter magazine which are fairly newish.

A standard Deathwatch squad is normally 5 marines, one with some type of special weapon (in the old rules it was always usually a heavy bolter to take advantage of special ammo types, hence why they work well as a 5 man sternguard vet squad for any army you play with the different ammo types for their bolters).

Here is a link to mine to show you what I did.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_J5sdY8qe5...CUjo5M5S43M/s1600/2010-11-22+13-38-25.029.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_J5sdY8qe5...nIjvc1EcY/s1600/2010-11-22+13-41-54.013-2.jpg

I then use a plain black rhino or razorback to transport them around. I also did a deathwatch libby... to be the leader of the force which is pretty easy to do as well. All you do is paint his armor black instead of blue. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Then, if you only wanted to incorporate 1 or 2, they could become squad leaders or Lone Wolves (though I'm not familiar with how the Lone Wolf rule works - just that my buddy enjoys using it in his SW army) - The Marines you turn into Deathwatch should be decked out with bits like ammo pouches and purity seals. Targeting heads fit as well, and if you went the forgeworld route, there is a cool conversion pack that comes with a bionic leg, arms, etc that would look cool. I think that one or two would fit into a normal SW army vs a squad of 5. The only way I see a 5 man squad working in a normal army is if there is some fluff about your army trying to re-possess a lost SW relic from a Xenos world, and so a unit of Deathwatch have invited themselves to do some Xenos ass-kicking.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

One of my rune priests is ex-deathwatch. I modeled him with a silver arm and the shoulder pad.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Fantastic guys some really helpful things there! Reckon I'm going to go for the Deathwatch shoulderpad and FW Bolter, it'll probably be one of my wolf guard as it'd make sense!

+Rep!


----------

